# Cannot get items to show in gallery.



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

I have plenty of image files on my SD card. Yet none of them show up on my gallery. It is completely empty. I take new photos and they stay there for a day or so; or until I reboot my phone. Here has got to be someone on this forum that can assist.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sting5566 (Jun 7, 2011)

ef_n_dirtysouth said:
 

> I have plenty of image files on my SD card. Yet none of them show up on my gallery. It is completely empty. I take new photos and they stay there for a day or so; or until I reboot my phone. Here has got to be someone on this forum that can assist.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


First question I have is which ROM are you runnning that you are having issues?


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Refresh your SD card. Or remount the SD card.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

monky_1 said:


> Refresh your SD card. Or remount the SD card.


+ 1
Unmount the sd card and remount

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## z0mbiexx (Jun 7, 2011)

Make sure there isn't a .nomedia file in the directory with the images as well.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

It's not a true fix, but give QuickPic a try. I NEVER use the gallery anymore - this is so much faster and it just works well.


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> It's not a true fix, but give QuickPic a try. I NEVER use the gallery anymore - this is so much faster and it just works well.


Tried this has to show hidden for it to work......

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

If I format my SD card am I going to have to redo my entire phone setup?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> If I format my SD card am I going to have to redo my entire phone setup?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Don't format just unmount then mount again

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Don't format just unmount then mount again
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


did that nothing happened......... thanks though


----------



## the kid escobar (Jul 17, 2011)

If you reformat you will lose all contents in your SD card.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

Download from the market (FREE), called "SDrescan". It simplies rescans/refreshes your SD card.


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

defcon888 said:


> Download from the market (FREE), called "SDrescan". It simplies rescans/refreshes your SD card.


yeah that didnt work either


----------



## iryman (Jul 17, 2011)

Not sure why it does it either! but I put my pictures in the folder my_pix. Works just gotta transfer them every once in a while


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

i plugged my phone into my computer and there was .nomedia file on the root of the sd card. i deleted that and now i have all of my media in my gallery i want to thank everyone for all their help it is greatly appreaciated.


----------

